# RCA UltimateTV Receiver $39.95



## Guest (Jan 21, 2002)

Orbitsat.com has RCA UltimateTV receivers for $39.95 after $100.00 rebate. That is an incredible deal for an incredible piece of equipment. Anyone considering DirecTivo should look seriously at it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

After this announcement: news.com.com/2100-1040-81...?tag=cd_mh I would stay as far away from Ultimate TV as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

Microsoft eliminates Ultimate TV unit, 500 affected 
investor.cnet.com/investo...253-0.html


----------

